
ASUS Motherboard Ships With Embedded Linux, Web Browser (boots in 5 sec flat!) - nickb
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=869&num=2
======
nailer
It'd be nice to provide more than just Skype and Firefox. OpenOffice, Pidgin
and Evince would be worthwhile additions.

~~~
kingnothing
Unfortunately, without a hard drive, OO and Pidgin aren't too useful, unless
you're going to carry a thumb drive for that stuff.

~~~
nailer
The system has a hard drive - as the article mentions, drivers would be easy
to set up. Linux has had stable NTFS drivers for a year now.

------
jamiequint
cool, wish their website would work in safari though

~~~
nailer
Ditto other webkit browsers - from my Nokia N95 this looks horrible.

------
trekker7
thinnest. client. ever.

